# Lenz Heated Sock Users



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Anyone with experience using the Lenz heated socks notice that one battery drains significantly faster than the other (at least that's what the app shows)? After 2 days of use (about 8 hours of actual on time at low), my left foot shows 10% and my right foot shows 63%. I also notice the right foot the battery shows grey. I looked on their site for answers, but couldn't find any.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Yup, I have the same; one drains quicker than the other. I wrote them, they said I sould send them to them so they can check, but I didn't as I use them on a daily basis in winter. Forgot to in spring. That was 4y ago. They still last throught the day so that's ok for me, as I charge them every evening anyway.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Haha, okay, maybe I'll send them a message closer to the end of the season. In your experience, is it actually draining that way or is the app just inaccurate? Also, did they comment on why 1 battery shows as grey in the app vs the other which goes green/yellow/red?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I never observed a grey/green difference; however, I actually may just have missed it. Will keep an eye on it. However, when changing heat level, I wait to see the feedback on the app and this always worked. So I assume it's the battery, not the app in my case.

Maybe your battery looses connection and then isn't put to a lower heat level when you switch levels on the app and thus drains quicker as it heats more? Sounds as if sonething is off with that grey. Email them. They replied quickly to my question.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I never observed a grey/green difference; however, I actually may just have missed it... Tho I also dont remember to have ever seen red or yellow . Will keep an eye on it.

Maybe your battery looses connection and then isn't put to a lower heat level when you switch levels on the app and thus drains quicker as it heats more? Sounds as if sonething is off with that grey. Email them. They replied quickly to my question.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

I'll bet you are right, one probably disconnects (shows grey), and then doesn't heat while the other one continues to drain. I'll email them to confirm. Thanks.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

CelliniKS said:


> I'll bet you are right, one probably disconnects (shows grey), and then doesn't heat while the other one continues to drain. I'll email them to confirm. Thanks.


K, I did some trials, and by hiding one battery far away so it doesn't have signal I could reproduce your issue with this grey color you mentioned. So I'd say gray indicates that there's indeed no connection. 

Switch your phone off and start it again next time this hsppens. I remember that I once couldn't adjust the heat via app, and booting the phone had helped (switching bluetooth off and on hadn't).


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow thanks! Yeah, my phone is a little long in the tooth so it's not surprising that the phone having a bad connection to the batteries is to blame. Should be getting a new one soon. Until then, like you said, they still last a full day so that's fine.


----------

